# خاطرة ...في ذكرى الخلافة!



## ابن سينا (23 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
تسعين مسمارًا دقوا
في نعش الخلافة... ولم يرقوا
تسعين حجة قضوا
من أعمارهم في البغي... ولم ينقضوا
تسعين سنة سنّوا
في أنظمة الكفر... ولم يسنوا
تسعين شمعة أحرقوا
من عمر الأمة... ولم يترفقوا
تسعين خنجرًا طعنوا
في صدر الأمة ... ولم يذعنوا
تسعين رصاصة زرعوا
في قلب الأمة ... ولم يفزعوا
تسعين صفعة أنزلوا
على وجه الأمة... ولم يزلزلوا
كل ذلك مذ هدموا
دولة الخلافة... والسلطان خذلوا
من ترك... وممن أعربوا
من كرد... وممن أعجموا
كمال آتاتورك... وما اصطفوا
الشريف حسين... وما اصطنعوا
الله والرسول خانوا
والقرآن والسنة... قد رفضوا
ودولة عز عزفوا
وفخر وعلو... لم يحفظوا
وثوب قهر رقعوا
وظلم وجهل... لم يمنعوا​


----------



## مهندس أبو نضال (24 أغسطس 2011)

نسأل الله أن تعود قريباً ونعمل جميعاً لرفدها بالمعرفة والتقنية الهندسية


----------

